# Games Workshop Comics



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Can you guys think of any GW comics other than TSOALR and Gone to Ground?

I'm hoping to get a big list of them.


Servants of the Imperium
TSOALR
Gone to Ground


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Didn't Inferno or something publish comics? they are one the BL site some are quiet good


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Kal Jericho's strip...Malus Darkblade...Warhammer Monthly had shitloads.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Servants of the Imperium is one.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Servants of the Imperium

Nice.

I mean webcomics.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

http://gonetoground.ca/2009/eve-of-battle/ Bloody funny.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

http://podhammer.net/category/webcomic


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

http:/www.ultinomicon.com/ImmortalEnemies/


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Did i just manage to reference one of the comics that was a n exeption? stupid me.


----------



## The Hellforger (Jul 6, 2009)

http://www.exterminatusnow.co.uk


----------



## vacantghost (Feb 16, 2008)

Blood And Thunder


----------



## TAUfanatic (Jun 7, 2008)

would golden-throne be one?


----------

